# 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! :(



## karlosito (6. August 2006)

nun bin ich schon eine woche wieder in deutschland und trauere immer noch der zeit an der reuss nach. 
ich hatte 2 wochen lang das vergnügen, die schweiz von ihren besten seiten kennen zu lernen. unglaublich nette leute und eine phantastische natur haben diesen urlaub für mich unvergesslich gemacht.
aber mal von anfang an. am 16. juli ging es von berlin aus los richtung zürich. bei strahlendem sonnenschein und 31grad stieg ich ins flugzeug mit der leisen hoffnung das mich in zürich kühlere temperaturen erwarten würden.
 http://img402.*ih.us/img402/5094/1005530nx3.jpg 

diese annahme war (leider) falsch. daniel und seine frau bea begrüssten mich bei 33°C und was sonst, strahlender sonne (gott ich danke dir für die erfindung der klimaanlage). zuhause angekommen, ließen wir den tag bei einem kühlen feldschlößchen (übrigens eins der besten lager-biere die ich je getrunken hab) ausklingen und berieten uns wo es am nächsten tag auf die barben gehen sollte.
am nächsten morgen ging es dann recht früh, ich glaub es war 5uhr, richtung wasser. an der reuss angekommen, waren es nur ein paar schritte bis zum angelplatz.
 http://img115.*ih.us/img115/2270/1005532pp6.jpg 

als ich die reuss zum ersten mal gesehen hab, kam ich aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. so einen fluss habe ich zu vor noch nicht gesehen gehabt. strahlend blau-grünes schmelzwasser, das man ohne probleme hätte trinken können.
kommen wir nun aber zum wichtigsten, den fischen. daniel, als alter reuss-kenner, legte gleich zu beginn mal mit einer wunderschönen barbe vor, wow was für eine kampfkraft diese fische an den tag legen können ist echt unglaublich. bis zum mittag folgten noch 3 weitere von diesen tollen fischen, die sich alle nicht kampflos geschlagen gaben. 
als totaler reuss-neuling hatte ich auf meinen ruten natürlich keinen einzigen biss, was meiner begeisterung für diesen fluss und den barben nichts antat. daniel war nämlich so freundlich und ließ mich auch eine drillen.

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/5755/1005534ys3.jpg

als die temperaturen gegen mittag unerträglich wurden, brachen wir ab und genossen im schatten noch ein schönes bier und ne sehr leckere cervelat vom grill (diese wurst muss man einfach mal probiert haben!).
am dienstag sollte an den Wägitalersee zum felchenangeln gehn.

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/4930/1005545zw1.jpg 

da 1,5h fahrt vor uns lagen, ging es dementsprechend früh ins bett und morgens zeitig los. nach der fahrt auf 900m höhe wurden erstmal die tageskarten gekauft und ich konnte etwas erleben was ich vorher noch nie erlebt habe: morgens um 6uhr gab es eine schlange vor dem angelladen wo die tageskarten verkauft wurden, der bis vor die eingangstür reichte, bei uns undenkbar. nun ging es los und wir suchten uns eine vermeindlich gute stelle um ein paar der begehrten fische zu überlisten. gefischt hatten wir mit sehr feinen ruten und einem wurfgewicht von 5-10gr und der hegene. 
nun hofften wir auf die ersehnten bisse, doch leider machte uns das wetter einen strich durch die rechnung. es war einfach viel zu warm. um 9uhr konnte man sich schon des pullovers entledigen und die sonne geniessen. 
und so genossen wir trotz der fehlenden fische diese traumhafte kulisse bei hervoragendem wetter mit sonne pur.
am mittwoch sollte es dann auf die reuss-aale gehen. das was ich bis dahin von daniel über die aale gehört hatte, ließ mir das wasser im mund zusammenlaufen: grössen bis 1,15m sind keine seltenheit und es wird nicht gezielt auf sie gefischt, da kein schweizer die aale mag. guter dinge ging es also an die reuss und wir fischten auf die aale genauso wie wir auf die barben geangelt haben.
 http://img403.*ih.us/img403/6720/1005581ya6.jpg 

doch leider schlug unser grösster feind zu, das wetter. abends um 23uhr waren es noch um die 25°C und keine wolke am himmel. deshalb wollte sich keiner der schlängler blicken lassen.

damit ich nicht nur wasser sehe, sondern auch die wunderbare landschaft der schweiz, fuhren daniel und ich donnerstags in die berge. das ziel war der grimselpass. serpentinen aller feinster art und güte mit schönen steigungen und abfahrten. für mich als flachländer eine prägende autofahrt (es sollte noch eine bessere tour kommen, dazu aber später mehr).

http://img344.*ih.us/img344/534/1005567fk5.jpg 

auf dieser fahrt habe ich dann auch sehr verrückte menschen gesehen die diese passstraße mit dem fahrrad bezwingen wollten. 
auf der rückfahrt nach muri machten wir dann einen kleinen abstecher nach montreaux am genfer see.

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/1978/1005578lh4.jpg

bei strahlendem sonnenschein (WAS DENN SONST!) und 36°C genossen wir erstmal eine abkühlung in form von eis, sehr lecker.

das wochenende über versuchten wir es dann abermals ein paar schlängler zu erwischen, diesmal jedoch nicht in der reuss, sondern in der kalberweid, einem altarm der reuss.

http://img484.*ih.us/img484/9696/1005584vn6.jpg 

dieser altarm ist ein hervorragendes gewässer für schleien und aale. aber aufgrund der witterungsbedingungen (natürlich sonne pur und selbst abends immer temps um die 25grad) wollte kein fisch die leckeren würmerlis probieren. trotz alledem würde ich für so ein altwasser in meiner nähe töten, da riecht es förmlich nach fisch (bei besserem wetter).

am montag wollten wir dann wieder mal ein paar barben sehen und es zog uns an die reuss. diesmal war uns das wasser gnädig und ich konnte eine sehr schöne barbe von knapp 65cm fangen.

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/7308/1005560xz8.jpg 

daniel ging diesmal leer aus. aufgrund der temperaturen brachen wir jedoch sehr früh ab, die sonne war einfach unerträglich.
der dienstag war dann daniels zweitem hobby gewidmet, ein volksfest ist ja nix ohne diese komische (ironie an* und diesen abwechslungsreichen texten *ironie aus) musik. aber nicht das ihr jetzt denkt, daniel macht diese komische musik, nein, er war für die beschallung zuständig. um 4uhr morgens am mittwoch war denn wieder alles im tonstudio verstaut und wir waren fix und fertig. dementsprechend diente dann der mittwoch der entspannung und wir ließen es langsam angehen.

für den donnerstag verabredeten wir uns mit john, einem kumpel von daniel. als morgens um 6uhr john am wasser auftauchte, war die überraschung bei daniel groß, "der ist sonst nie vor 11uhr am wasser wenn wir uns für 8uhr verabreden". dieses frühe erscheinen war dann auch ein gutes ohmen für die 4stunden die wir angeln konnten (ja ja, die sonne). am ende des tages konnten wir 5 schöne barben von 60- 65cm für uns verbuchen (4 von uns und eine hatte john).

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/7772/1005583hm7.jpg 

und dann gabs noch einen monsterbiss auf einer meiner ruten. fast wäre sie im wasser gelandet! die lapidare erklärung von daniel: "das war ein karpfen, den kannst nur mit 50er schnur rausholen". 
am gleichen  morgen guckte dann auch kurz ein karpfenangler vorbei und unterhielt sich mit uns (na gut, eher mit daniel und john, ich verstand nicht viel ). er sagte so in etwa das die barben eine richtige plage sind. die nehmen jeden köder bevor ein karpfen auch nur in die nähe kommen kann. so eine "plage" hät ich auch gerne bei uns im fluss. achja, er angelte mit 60er monofiler auf die karpfen, der grund, die harte strömung.

der krönende abschluss meines urlaubs sollte dann das angeln auf 2000m höhe auf saiblinge und forellen sein.
 http://img361.*ih.us/img361/7724/1005595wh3.jpg

die fahrt auf diese höhe war jedoch nicht grad angenehm für mich. eine einspurige straße, ohne seitenbegrenzung und wo es wirklich neben der straße grade den berg runter geht.

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/9571/1005600ak7.jpg

diesmal waren es erträgliche temperaturen, so um die 22°C. diese temperaturen verführten mich dann dazu mal die hosenbeine hoch zu krempeln, weil ich dachte "vllt kann ich ja ein paar pigmente haschen". dies konnte ich wirklich, doch leider zu viel. die höhensonne ist unerbarmlich. meine beine und arme hatten am abend eine richtig schöne farbe, so wie gekochter hummer.
  was ich auf keinen fall unterschlagen darf, war die fahrt zum aletsch-gletscher. auf 3000m höhe konnte man ohne probleme im t-shirt umherwandern und das wetter genießen.

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/5524/1005569wp2.jpg 

die foto-geschwader (japaner mit mindestens 2 foto.apparaten um den hals)waren auch sehr lustig und durften natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
eine sideseeing-tour einer der grösseren städte stand dann auch auf dem plan.
 da muri sehr zentral gelegen ist und luzern fast die "heimatstadt" von daniel's frau bea ist, nahm ich die einladung für eine stadtführung dankend an. eine wirklich tolle stadt und absolut sehenswert.
 http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3720/1005591fr6.jpg

um alle eindrücke und erlebnisse zu erzählen, könnte ich noch ein paar hundert zeilen ranhängen und würde nicht zum schluss kommen. 
ich kann es jedem nur wärmstens ans herz legen und mal einen urlaub in der schweiz nicht nur fürs bergsteigen zu nutzen, sondern auch mal fischen zu gehen. alleine die barben sind es allemal wert einen angelurlaub zu unternehmen.
zum schluss noch eine persönliche bemerkung. ich kann es nicht verstehen warum in den letzten 5 jahren nur eine gästekarte ausgegeben wurde und die ging an mich. bei diesen gewässern ist das für mich nicht begreiflich.

an dieser stelle möchte ich mich nochmal recht herzlich bei daniel und bea für die tolle gastfreundschaft die mir entgegen gebracht wurde und die echt schmackhaften fischgerichte bedanken . 
im herbst werd ich mich revanchieren.
karlosito


----------



## Stefan6 (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Super toller Bericht und Bilder,Petri zu den Fängen#h


----------



## karlosito (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

hier noch ein paar bilder:
bild1: das zweite gesicht der reuss. starke strömung für starke salmoniden (bei fragen, an dani_ch wenden:g)
bild2: nochmals der alletsch-gletscher.
bild3: ein wasserfall der direkt ausm berg rausgeht.
bild4: nochmals der wäglitalsee.

bevor ich es vergesse zu erwähnen. wir haben ausschliesslich mit circle hooks auf barben gefischt. wir hatten keine aussteiger und die fische waren immer schön vorne im maul gehakt und das bombensicher!


----------



## honeybee (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Sehr schöber Bericht und tolle Bilder.
Dani ist zu beneiden......


----------



## Strandlady (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Ich finde deinen Beitrag, sehr schön und interessant.
Viele Grüße 
von 
Strandlady


----------



## Barben Fischer (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

schöner bericht und gratulation zu den Fängen|supergri Die Barben hatten ja alle schöne grössen, wir fangen bei uns zwar meist mehr, allerdings waren sie dieses Jahr selten über 50cm 

Schön hat dir die Schweiz gefallen und ich garantiere dir, wenn du wiederkommst wirst du auch die Felchen fange, hast du mal nen Schwarm endteckt kann das Angeln recht kurzweilig werden (hatte sogar schon mehrere auf einen Streich)

ein weiterer der von der Schweiz begeistert ist, super :m 

grüsse

BF


----------



## karlosito (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

es waren absolut geniale 2 wochen und es wird nicht mein letzter besuch in der schweiz gewesen sein. ich vermisse jetzt schon die reuss und die barben.


----------



## René F (6. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Dani_CH (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Na denn, es scheint so- als hätte Dich die Reuss bereits "infiziert", ;-) aber nur keine Bange- das lässt sich heilen.

Du musst halt etwas öfters hierher kommen- dann gibt sich dies wieder.

Gruss von dem- der immer da angeln darf.

Dani_CH


----------



## Chani04 (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Hallo, 

Super Bericht!!!!
Einfach nur Klasse Bilder!

Dany noch mals Danke für den Link!
Das warten hat sich gelohnt!

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## sunny (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Feiner Bericht und klasse Bilder #6 . 

Wie habt ihr denn die Barben zubereitet? Die sollen doch angeblich extrem grätenreich und geschmacklich auch nicht so dolle sein.


----------



## Dani_CH (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Hi Sunny- kommt wahrscheinlich auf die "Wasserqualität" an. Unsere Barben schmecken hervorrragend- Nachteilig sind aber die Y-Gräten. Meist filetiere ich- und lass nacher den Fleischwolf arbeiten und füll damit eine Peperoni mit Kräutern etc. Es schmeckt aber auch- in utter ausgebraten- wenn man sich die Mühe nimmt und mit den Gräten gut umgehen kann.

Gruss von der Reuss,
Dani


----------



## alpenpilker (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Superbericht mit schönen Bildern#6#6#6, vorallem kein Klagen über die "teure" Schweiz#6#6#6.

Deine Erlebnisse in der Schweiz, decken sich ungefähr mit meinen beim Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee. (Leider war es dieses Jahr das letzte Mal)

Drum trinke ich auf Dein Wohl jetzt ein "Feldschlösschen"

Prost und Danke


----------



## rob (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

super bericht und schöne fotos!!1
danke dafür!




			
				Dani_CH schrieb:
			
		

> Meist filetiere ich- und lass nacher den Fleischwolf arbeiten und füll damit eine Peperoni mit Kräutern etc.




uuuhhhhh dani!kannst du da mal das genaue rezept rüberschmeissen:m
das hört sich seeehr lecker an!

lg rob


----------



## Dani_CH (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Relativ Einfaches Gericht- Rob:

Schneide die Weissfische (Barbe/Döbel) in handliche Filet-Stücke und entferne so gut wies geht die Gräten. Den Rest mit den ..Restgräten- lässt du durch den Wolf- am besten zweimal*

Dann rührst du unter die Fischmasse etwas "Kalbsbrät" und etwas mehl sowie ein Ei- und machst die "Masse" konsistenter.- Du würzt mit Salz und Peffer- gibst Dill, Curry-Kraut, Thymian, Basilikum, etwas Koriander- sowie reichlich Schnittlauch und Petersilie dazu- und füllst damit die ausgehölten Peperonis. Ab in den Ofen damit und bei 180°C mittelposition und Ober/ Unterhitze- ca 1/2 Std. backen. Guten Appetit


----------



## rob (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

super !!!danke dir dani!mir rinnt das wasser aus dem mund:q
werd ich bald mal nachkochen!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## karlosito (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

@alpenpilker: also ich find das die schweiz nich wirklich teuer ist. in montreaux wo wir n eis gegessen haben (+kaffe +wasser) hat ungefähr das gleich gekostet wie hier, leider haben wir hier nich diese aussicht


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder...einfach phantastisch....DANKE!#6 #6 #6


----------



## basswalt (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

erst mal ein petri zu dem schönen fang. mit den bergen flüssen und seen ein wirkliches angelparadies.
so soll es auch sein... freut mich dass es dir gefallen hat.
macht spass die schönen aufnahmen zu geniessen mit dem geglückten bericht.


----------



## OnTheMove (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Coooler bericht!!! 

Oh mann, wenn ich nur den Aletsch wieder sehe komme ich auch wieder ins schwärmen!!!!! Ich will, nein ich muss unbedingt da wieder hin!!!! Wart ihr oben am Eggishorn oder Bettmerhorn?


----------



## Dani_CH (7. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Hi on the move...

Ich habe Karlosito zu einer Fahrt aufs Eggishorn überredet. Dachte mir- das es für einen "wahren Flachlandindianer" mal ne interessante Tour ist- vorallem das nebeneinander von "ewigem Eis" und ne halbe Stunde später- die Palmen von Montreux mit mediteranem Flair.

Wir sind halt ein sehr kleines Land- dafür ists geografisch extrem abwechslungsreich- und sicher einmal einen Abstecher wert.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## OnTheMove (9. August 2006)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Auf jeden Fall sehr abwechslungsreich. Deshalb muss ich wenn ich mein Studium fertig hab gucken das ich nen Job bei euch bekomme!!!!:l


----------



## Dani_CH (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2 wochen schweiz, ich will zurück! *

Jetzt ists passiert- Karlosito hat ne Jahreskarte in unserm Revier.

es scheint so- als ob die Reuss abhängig macht- trotzdem- Herzlich willkommen zur Saison 07. 

Ich freu mich aufs gemeinsame Angeln.

Dani


----------

